# Keller dovetail jig



## mossyoak (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a buddy of mine that uses the 1601 system and absolutely loves it. He has made all kinds of furniture with the system. My question is, should I go with the same system or get a leigh dovetail system? I am a bit tore between the two mainly b/c, I don't want to be limited on the width of wood or what I can make. Am I going to only make 24" projects? I don't know.

Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have owned and used both extensively (I still have my Keller) and I prefer the Keller over the Leigh. It's not my favorite traditional DT jig but close. I won't tell you what my favorite traditional DT jig is because you didn't ask that question, but if you were to describe what kind's of projects you intend to make that would help. 


Charles Neil has a new jig out but I have not had the chance to test it yet. 










.


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 27, 2011)

Well Timber, medium size furniture. entertainment center, end tables, ammo boxes :thumbsup:

So what is YOUR favorite dovetail jig? (there I asked) :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

mossyoak said:


> Well Timber, medium size furniture. entertainment center, end tables, ammo boxes :thumbsup:
> 
> So what is YOUR favorite dovetail jig? (there I asked) :laughing:


Ammo boxes. You're my kind of guy so I will give you the best kept secret in traditional dovetail jigs on the planet. Well it's not actually a jig. It's a template to make your own jig, and jig*s*. It's the Stots jig.

Make sure to watch the videos in the videos link. For under $100 you can own most of the high dollar jigs. It's not for everyone but you should check it out. 

But for my favorite dovetail spline jig . . . . . . well that's a different thread. 












.


----------

